

Show HN: Open Lessons Library - rajanchandi
http://www.qlazzy.com

======
joneil
Hi...

Love the idea and you've got a strong landing page... I like it, and have
wanted to work on something similar for some time.

I tried to sign up, but wasn't able to. The sign up form just loaded to the
same page, no error messages, no confirmation emails etc. I tried logging in
with the details I used but it just came back to the login page, with no error
message. Using firefox 18. Hit me up on twitter (@jayoneil) if you want me to
try again...

I'm pretty keen to see your implementation and see how it works. Have you
thought about deciding on a standard format for CC-licensed lessons? That way
you could potentially integrate lessons from here into other systems / apps /
viewers too.

Jason

